# Posting pictures



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Can someone tell me how to post a picture without using a link.
Still learning. :dunno:


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Try this
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=84953&highlight=posting+pictures


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*Got It.....Thanks*


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes you did! Rather large but you got it except for the one that is sideways.


----------

